# Classical music suggestions for a student film



## Fatnick

Hi all,
I'm a film student and am now editing my bachelor's degree film.
I have to find references for my musician but am having a hard time finding the right ones.

*This is how the movie starts*: a 70 year old woman, who lives by herself in a nursing home, is developing an obsession with a bird that resides on a branch in her garden. in her anger, she tries to throw stones at the bird, but to no avail.

I'm looking for music that will be minimalist and sparse, perhaps chamber music. Music that will somehow create a dialogue between the woman and the bird. A dialogue that should be more strange and interesting than dark and melancholic.
I've heard that birds are usually associated with flutes, but maybe someone has a more interesting outlook on the subject.
I hope that what I wrote here makes sense. any suggestions for references that can be thrown in my way can be of great help to me.

should it help, this is the link to the current rough cut of my movie (the music I'm looking for is from the beginning till 1:24):
*



*


----------



## norman bates

I can think of a few modern pieces related to birds.

Henry Brant made a very strange piece (that I love) called Quombex.

Gunther Schuller has The twittering machine, that is actually from a collection of pieces called Seven studies on Paul Klee.
Actually both those pieces are related to art pieces dedicated to birds.

And there's Messiaen who is certainly the composer who dedicated more music to them, has for instance a piece called Le merle noir (for piano and... flute, sorry).

But I'm not sure at all if this is what you're looking for. Maybe you need something even more sparse, considering your work.


----------



## Red Terror

She needs a flamethrower to kill that SOB. Afterward you should have her eat it.

Take heed, Junior, take heed.


----------



## wahidovic

norman bates said:


> I can think of a few modern pieces related to birds.
> 
> Henry Brant made a very strange piece (that I love) called Quombex.
> 
> Gunther Schuller has The twittering machine, that is actually from a collection of pieces called Seven studies on Paul Klee.
> Actually both those pieces are related to art pieces dedicated to birds.
> 
> And there's Messiaen who is certainly the composer who dedicated more music to them, has for instance a piece called Le merle noir (for piano and... flute, sorry).
> 
> But I'm not sure at all if this is what you're looking for. Maybe you need something even more sparse, considering your work.


me too i think the same things


----------



## wahidovic

norman bates said:


> I can think of a few modern pieces related to birds.
> 
> Henry Brant made a very strange piece (that I love) called Quombex.
> 
> Gunther Schuller has The twittering machine, that is actually from a collection of pieces called Seven studies on Paul Klee.
> Actually both those pieces are related to art pieces dedicated to birds.
> 
> And there's Messiaen who is certainly the composer Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1 who dedicated more music to them, has for instance a piece called Le merle noir (for piano and... flute, sorry).
> 
> But I'm not sure at all if this is what you're looking for. Maybe you need something even more sparse, considering your work.


yes I confirm it, Messiaen is the composer who has devoted more music and thanks to him they have developed a lot of music


----------

